# the ECA stack



## Diesel (Feb 13, 2005)

hey oracle or robin, or anyone who has a lot of knowledge about supllement stack and shit, ima take that ECA stack cause i wanna get some pussy and i needa six pack this summer, so how much of each should i take per day and at what times should i take it, ephedrine, caffine, and asperine, also will ephedrine give me a heart attack durring intense physical training? because i heard it can kill ya


----------



## STEELADDICTION (Feb 13, 2005)

Everyone in the gym is probably talking about the ever-famous fat loss stack of Ephedrine, Caffeine, and Aspirin. The only thing is that if you were to ask them a question about it, other than, "Does it work?", they would probably be dumbfounded. Like most supplements these days, those who take them are uneducated about the mechanism of action, possible side-effects, etc. As I tried to do with my article on Creatine, I hope this article clears up any misconceptions about the ECA stack you may have.

Ephedrine and caffeine, when combined, have the ability to reduce your bodyfat and retain your muscle mass while you are dieting. Until ECA came along, this was unheard of. Bodybuilders would have to eat huge quantities of food while bulking up, and then cut down on fat. Over the years, many studies have backed up this claim. ECA is also given credence by many well respected sports-medicine authorities.

Mandy Blank knows how to get ripped. (c) Avidan

The first thing you should know about ECA is how it works. What is the science behind this wonder-drug? Ephedrine and caffeine act in a synergistic manner. They work together. Ephedrine stimulates your nervous system in many ways. The two we are most concerned with are the release of nor-epinephrine, and the stimulation of beta-2-androgenic receptors. Just in case you were wondering, it is banned by many sports governing bodies, including the NCAA and the IOC. Taking these two drugs together actually mimic the effects of amphetamines, which are powerful stimulants. The only real difference is the effects aren't as strong, and there are no side effects of amphetamines associated with EC. Ephedrine is actually sold as "herbal ecstasy." If you are looking to improve your looks, you are more concerned with the ability to increase the body's production of heat, or thermogenesis.

Aspirin was first added to the stack about 11 years ago by two scientists at the department of medicine at Harvard Medical School. Until this day this addition has been very controversial. It was added to supposedly increase thermogenesis. On paper, it all seems to work out, but this still has suprisingly never been proven to work in scientific studies. Some scientists even caution against adding aspirin to the stack because of serious complications associated with long-term use. Most people are unaware that aspirin is a double-edged sword. Some of its side-effects worth noting include dizziness, dimness of vision, acute reversable hepatotoxicity, thinning of blood, skin rash, gastrointestinal upset, and decreased plasma iron concentration.

So how does caffeine make its way into this stack? Ephedrine increases the release of norepinephrine, and caffeine and aspirin act to keep norepinephrine levels from declining. Other benefits can also be reaped from this stack. Ephedrine and caffeine have great appetite-suppression actions, and can also increase aerobic capacity.

Safety concerns with the ECA stack. Ephedrine should not be used if you have high blood pressure, heart problems, prostate enlargement, depression, thyroid disease or diabetes, or if you are currently taking medication for asthma. Be sure to ask your doctor if the ECA stack is right for you. For most people, moderate use of ephedrine (25-50 mg daily for 6-8 weeks) is considered safe, but smaller people should stick to half of the reccommended value. Do not drink alcohol while taking ephedrine! Ephedrine is a drug, and it's not for everyone. It is definitely not reccommended for use by those under 18. Do not exceed the label reccommendations, as a little goes a long way. Ephedrine has a very small window of safety, and people who take it can develop a tolerance. If this happens, and you decide to up the dose, it cam become toxic and deadly. While some may say that up to 100mg daily is fine, take no more than 50mg daily (unless you enjoy nervousness, irritability, insomnia, tachycardia, increased blood pressure, stomach cramps, peptic ulcers, and prostate irritation). To avoid the side effects (and addiction), cycle ECA. Be careful not to get too much caffeine by accidentally doubling up from other sources, such as coffee, tea, or soda.

To close, ECA effectively supercharges your nervous system, but it can be harmful if not used carefully. Good luck with bodybuilding, and feel free to email me if you have any questions.

Posted by Lightweightbaby @ IFL...


----------



## STEELADDICTION (Feb 13, 2005)

I myself take 1 asprin (325 mg),1 caffeine (200 mg) and 
3 ephedrine (75mg). I'll take first dose as soon as I wake up and second dose no later than 2:00pm so it doesn't keep me up all night.  I would start out at 1 asprin, 1 caffeine and 1 ephedrine (25 mg) once a day and see how you react.  Later you can go to twice a day and start to increase the ephedrine slowly.  I love the ECA stack especially before my workout.  It does however make me cranky as hell!


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 13, 2005)

ECA Fat Burning Stack 
  What is ECA?


ECA is an abbreviation for the ingredients in this potent stack that include ephedrine, caffeine and aspirin, or their herbal equivalents: ephedra, guarana and willow's bark. This very powerful combination has been shown to stimulate your body's fat burning metabolism and increase the rate at which calories are burned. With this potent combination you will feel stronger, lift more, and burn fat faster than ever before. Increase mental alertness and enhance physical performance all with this convenient and potent thermogenic stack. 
Why should I use the ECA Stack?

This powerful stack, although not for everyone, has been shown to aid the body in turning calories into energy rather than fat. The primary ingredient ephedrine/ephedra, has long been regarded as a powerful thermogenic compound all on its own. But when combined with aspirin and caffeine in specific ratios, the effects are synergistic. This stack helps elevate body temperature, increases mental alertness and helps the body burn more calories than any of these compounds alone. Any athlete looking to get "cut" or lose a little extra weight should seriously consider this stack, but beware of the contraindications below!

What research has been done on the ECA Stack?

Various studies have looked at these ingredients separately and in this particular stack. These studies have clearly demonstrated that this stack does indeed burn fat. In addition to turning calories into heat instead of storing them as fat, this combination may actually cripple the body's ability to form fat at all! Also, some studies have demonstrated that this stack can actually suppress the appetite naturally, while providing an energy boost for more intense workouts.

What doses of the ECA Stack should be taken?

Each manufacturer produces this stack in very precise combinations. The daily recommended doses should not be exceeded!

Should I cycle the ECA Stack?

Overuse of the ECA stack will cause your body to "down regulate" its effects and adapt. Use this stack sparingly. This stack should be taken every other day at most, and for no more than 2-3 weeks consecutively.

What side effects are caused by the ECA Stack?

Persons that have any kind of heart disease, high blood pressure, thyroid disease, diabetes, enlarged prostate or anyone taking MAO-inhibitor drugs for depression or appetite suppression should avoid ephedra, or ephedrine containing compounds. Also, children under the age of 18 and the elderly should avoid the use of these products altogether. This stack is extremely powerful, and should be used with caution. Discontinue taking this stack if you experience any dizziness, light-headedness, heart palpitations or nausea.


----------



## Blackbird (Feb 13, 2005)

How many mg's of caffeine are in a cup of coffee, can this be used in the stack?
Nice posts boys.


----------



## STEELADDICTION (Feb 13, 2005)

Blackbird said:
			
		

> How many mg's of caffeine are in a cup of coffee, can this be used in the stack?
> Nice posts boys.



A cup of coffee has between 60 to 100 mg of caffeine depending on type.  If you drank the coffee when taking the asprin and ephedrine, I wouldn't see why you couldn't substitute the cup for the pill.  You would have to drink 2 cups of coffee to equal the normal 200 mg caffeine pill.


----------



## Blackbird (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks brother.  I start my day @ 3:30am, 2 cups is no problem for me.


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 13, 2005)

Excellent posts Steel and Robin.
My only addition is, I would lower the dose of asprin to the baby asprin (81mg).
A typical dose for me is one 25mg ephedrine tab, one 200mg caffiene tab and one 81mg asprin tab. You can raise the dose of ephedrin to two tabs, but I wouldn't recommend any higher.

Deisel it's true that some people have suffered heart attacks while using ephedrine, but I urge you to review some of those reports. The common thread is that everyone who had problems with it took WELL OVER the recommended dose. We have developed a mentality in the US that if I can lose X number of pounds in X number of days by taking 1 tablet per day, I can lose it 4 times faster if I take 4 times the amount. We have the greatest eduactional opportunites of any nation in the world, but sometimes we act like the stupidest. Our own stupidity is what causes our government to step in and feel like they have to protect us from ourselves.
The bottom line is that used sanely and safely steroids and ephedrine can be used safely. These boards exist to provide guidelines for safe use. This is one of the many reasons we tell those under 21 to wait to use steroids. I would assume that if you are involved in sports you are required to get physicals which would determine if you have any preexisting conditions that would preclude you using ephedrine.


----------



## Diesel (Feb 14, 2005)

hey thanx guys this is why i love this bored i learn so much shit, thanx bro's ya really helped me out ima post my daily diet im computing right now in a coupla days, would you guys mind helpin me critique it at all?


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 14, 2005)

You should lose some fat and see some decent strength gains at the same time taking an ECA and at least 15g of creatine a day in divided doses. i'm not talking about raising your bench from 325 to 360, but I have seen guys go from benching 325 for 1 to 325 for 4 on a stack like this and that ain't to shabby.


----------



## Diesel (Feb 14, 2005)

hell ya  i would love to rep my max 4 time my coaches would shita brick, you dont think itsd hurt to take me creatine ester at 15 grams a day, cause thats all i got right now...


----------



## Diesel (Feb 14, 2005)

also could i still take my NO2 while doin this stack cause i got about 32 days left of it


----------



## Arnie (Jan 31, 2006)

sorry guys but im clueless can you get all the stuff for the eca stack for the doctors .. chemist ??? caffine pill aspine pill  edphine thing.. !!!??! thanx.. 
If you cant get it from there then i would have no cluee.. 

Arnie


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 2, 2006)

Arnie said:
			
		

> sorry guys but im clueless can you get all the stuff for the eca stack for the doctors .. chemist ??? caffine pill aspine pill  edphine thing.. !!!??! thanx..
> If you cant get it from there then i would have no cluee..
> 
> Arnie


You can order ephedrine from the internet. Caffiens tabs and baby asprin can be obtained from any drug store (In the US at least). 
Are you American? I notice you said chemist.


----------



## juicen00b1 (Feb 2, 2006)

there are alots of sites that seel ECY or ECA stacks for pretty cheap- just google it and you will basically find one..


----------



## Arnie (Feb 3, 2006)

ok i see i dnt wanna risk getting anything of the net again .. i tryed to get clena  while back and customs got it so not tryin that again.. and im From sydney Australia..  any one from here lol!! yeh i'll get the coffein tabs and aspin but just need the other one... mmmmm


----------



## juicen00b1 (Feb 8, 2006)

is ephedrine illegal in aussie land?


----------



## Arnie (Feb 14, 2006)

i got no idea everything is illegal here so im guessing it would be fuk aust is shit lol .. cant do shit here  free country my ass!    i went chemist and asked them they said go to like a herbal store and ask.. i can get the caffine and asprin tabs nps just gotta get me the ephedrine wish me luck..   :twisted:


----------



## Drudge (Feb 20, 2006)

Ive always found an EC stack an effective way to shed some of that winter fat but what realy helps me get that mid section tight is YC.


----------



## .:Prime:. (Jul 30, 2006)

What's YC?????????


----------



## DragonRider (Jul 30, 2006)

.:Prime:. said:
			
		

> What's YC?????????


Yohimbe and Caffiene


----------



## .:Prime:. (Jul 31, 2006)

thanks dragon.....


----------



## serius_06 (Jul 31, 2006)

I am also interested in what YC is.Also I tried to go thru the threads about the ventro glute shot but my cp frooze when i tried to pull up the site 1 of the mods had posted.any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## serius_06 (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks dragon ,how much and how often.I weigh 165


----------



## DragonRider (Aug 1, 2006)

*Yohimbe*

Amount
The amount of yohimbine HCL (the active ingredient in yohimbe) typically used in research studies is about five milligrams three times per day. It is logical to conclude that products that provide a similar standardized amount from the herb may be effective (e.g., a capsule that contains 250 mg of yohimbe bark extract, standardized for 3% yohimbine, would contain 7.5 mg of yohimbine). 

Tip
Some experts recommend staying at or below this amount of yohimbine, as increased amounts have been shown in research to actually be less effective. More is definitely not better in this case.

Timing
Yohimbe may be more effective when taken with solid food, especially high-protein foods, such as chicken, beef, or fish because it appears that the longer it remains in the stomach, the more yohimbe is available to the body.

Synergists of Yohimbe
Yohimbe combined with zinc, ginkgo, and/or arginine is reportedly effective for enhancing sexual function in men.

Some experts contend that sexual benefits may be increased when yohimbe is used with Tribulus terrestris. 

Taken with yohimbine (the active ingredient in the herb yohimbe), arginine has been shown to alleviate mild to moderate erectile dysfunction. A recent study found in European Urology found this is true even when this combination is taken "on demand." (A one-time administration before desired activity.)

Safety of Yohimbe
People who do not tolerate stimulants well should probably avoid yohimbe use; because of increased blood flow, too much yohimbe may cause anxiety, sweating, and nausea.

Yohimbe is not recommended for people with low blood pressure or diabetes.

If you are pregnant or lactating, yohimbe should not be used.

Use caution when using yohimbe in combination with foods that contain tyramine (e.g., red wine, liver, and cheese).

If you are using or considering using prescription drugs, please consult with your health practitioner about possible contraindications with this herb.

Drugs that interact with Yohimbe
Yohimbe should not be used with MAO-inhibiting drugs, such as tranquilizers and antidepressants, because it may also inhibit MAO.

Yohimbe is believed to interact with numerous other drugs, so if you are on any medications, it is important to consult with a nutritionally oriented physician before using even low amounts of yohimbe.

Toxicity of Yohimbe
Do not exceed 40 mg per day because yohimbine can cause negative side effects.


----------



## qawse (Oct 27, 2006)

Do you take the aspirin three times per day with the Yohimbe?


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 13, 2007)

ANYONE having trouble getting their hands on ECA shoot me a PM...


----------



## WetWork999 (Apr 9, 2007)

Tyrone said:
			
		

> ANYONE having trouble getting their hands on ECA shoot me a PM...



PM Sent
~A


----------

